# Crypticon Minnesota Nov 14,15,16 2008



## Malenkia

SWEET!!! I've been looking for something in MN =)

Just out of curiosity, what all goes on? I'm really interested in the costume contest. The only Con I've ever been to is Convergence, so that's all I really have to go by.


----------



## Don of the Dead

Malenkia said:


> SWEET!!! I've been looking for something in MN =)
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what all goes on? I'm really interested in the costume contest. The only Con I've ever been to is Convergence, so that's all I really have to go by.



There are vendor tables, films screenings with q&a with actors, autograph tables etc.
The costume contest is new this year as is the FX contest.

They're working to get a few more guests (The boss is looking into some of the folks from Monster Squad)

-Don


----------



## williamgeorge

Horror, documentaries,indy films, and... hmmm, I think that's it. You will never get me to watch anything starring Kate Hudson, Jennifer Lopez, Lindsay Lohan, Tom Cruise, and, well about 90% of the mainstream actors out there today. 
---------------------
williamgeorge


----------



## williamgeorge

Hmmm, I think that's it. You will never get me to watch anything starring Kate Hudson, Jennifer Lopez, Lindsay Lohan, Tom Cruise, and, well about 90% of the mainstream actors out there today. 
---------------------
williamgeorge
Minnesota Drug Addiction


----------



## DEMO

how about getting Jeff Burr out here? he's pretty awesome.


----------



## Don of the Dead

Some changes folks!!!

Sadly Tony Moran and Michael Bailey Smith have cancelled.

We've added: 
Tom Morga (Halloween 4, Friday the 13th part 5)
James Duval (Frank the Bunny in Donnie Darko)
Richard Brooker (Jason, Friday the 13th part 3)

SPECIAL MAJOR GUEST ANNOUNCMENT MONDAY 9/22 ON MYSPACE!!!
MySpace.com - Crypticon Minnesota 2008: A November to Dismember! - 30 - Male - Roseville, Minnesota - www.myspace.com/crypticonmn


----------



## Don of the Dead

Please help us welcome Chris Sarandon!!!!!!

The voice of Jack Skellington in A Nightmare Before Christmas, Prince Humperdinck in The Princess Bride, Detective Mike Norris in Childs Play and the Seductive/Psychotic Vampire Jerry Dandrige in Fright Night!


----------



## Don of the Dead




----------



## Malenkia

A group of us from the haunt I work are planning on coming from St. Cloud area. Is there any kind of deal on rooms at the hotel or a block set aside for people coming for the convention?


----------



## dmkeener

*Kelli Maroney*

Actress and former Minneapolis native Kelli Maroney has been added to the guest list.She starred in Night of the Comet,Chopping Mall and The Zero Boys.Kelli was in True Blood episode 3 as a TV Evangelist.


----------



## dmkeener

Tom Savini and P.J.Soles aren't able to attend.


----------

